# With the New Servers...



## Aluvial (Nov 18, 2004)

Are you going to reestablish the ability to receive e-mail notices about threads that have been posted too?

I really miss that.

Aluvial


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 18, 2004)

That is planned.


----------



## Aluvial (Nov 18, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> That is planned.



Thanks a bunch. I think that's a wonderful feature.

Aluvial


----------



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2004)

Absolutely!


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 18, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> That is planned.




Great!  That is a great feature to help people keep track of threads they have posted in easily even when we are away from the boards.  Glad to see it will probably be making a comeback!


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes, we're really looking forward to that. There are some other features that we're looking forward to turning back on, but that's one of the big ones.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 18, 2004)

What about the rumored cream pie distribution?


----------



## Psionicist (Nov 18, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Yes, we're really looking forward to that. There are some other features that we're looking forward to turning back on, but that's one of the big ones.




The server can probably handle search. Question is if Community Supporters will feel "robbed" if everyone can search suddenly.

What about... Community Supporters can search once every 30 seconds or so. Non-community-supporters can search once every hour?


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 18, 2004)

There aren't any plans to change Community Supporter benefits.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 18, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> There aren't any plans to change Community Supporter benefits.





sweet.


----------



## Trainz (Nov 21, 2004)

Will you also re-enable the email contact thingie ?

When I want to send an email to a registered user (or community supporter for that matter), it says something along the lines of "Sorry, this feature has been disabled...".


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm all for turning back on the normal vBulletin "Report This Post" function.  I'm guessing it is probably planned, if all the rest of the e-mail stuff is gonna be turned back on too.


----------



## mythusmage (Nov 21, 2004)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> What about the rumored cream pie distribution?




The hold up right now is between chocolate and banana. Which wouldn't be a problem but for the fact the factory is only set up to produce one or the other.

In addition, the key lime faction has threatened legal action unless all ballots are counted, even the ones where the little circle was not filled in.

(San Diego in joke.  )


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 21, 2004)

Report a post (which currently works in a bastardized form - use the link next to "edit") will be fully turned on, as will "email other users."


----------

